
Show HN: Ribbit – Weekly written content for Reddit for your business - antdke
https://heyribbit.com/
======
to-too-two
Augh, I hate this. Reddit used to be one of the places I'd go to avoid junk.
Now it's filled with this 'drive traffic through outbound marketing' bullcrap.

Now I'm not opposed to well thought out articles and essays, but obviously
that's not what this is. Just keep piling on the crap.

~~~
antdke
We aim to subvert your expectations by only posting well-thought out written
content for our customers :)

~~~
to-too-two
That's all well and good, but at the end of the day, it will be an article
that was conceived with the intention to sell something. Fortunately, most
people can see through this. I know I can tell when I'm being sold something
no matter how insightful it attempts to be. It's the lack of integrity that
robs it of its value.

"Ads disguised as content can be used to describe all forms of content
marketing, am I right? ;)"

Essentially, and it sucks.

~~~
dmitripopov
It does not work this way since Google started to rely on behavioral metrics
of content, not just keywords. Useful articles that people read and refer to
frequently, go up, junk goes down. So creating articles with only aim to sell
something is the sure fire way to anger people and waste your money. Content
marketing nowadays is about producing quality content IN HOPE that it will
help to sell your product.

------
ent101
That's a really good idea in order to promote on reddit without spamming it.
Quick question though, what if the content you create does not get any
traction?

~~~
antdke
That's a great question. Obviously not all content that is ever published gets
great reception. But we make sure that the content we create is very likely to
want to read because we cater the content to the context of the subreddit.
Classic data-driven social media marketing :)

~~~
Elect2
I think you haven't answered his question.

~~~
antdke
It was a similar question to asking "What if a Google Ad doesn't work?" And
I'm saying that there will obviously be a time when an attempt to promote
something doesn't get traction. What we can do is give our best effort to make
sure that it does by making sure it's relevant to the people reading it and
not just spam that disrespects people's attention

------
cphoover
Advertisements that are disguised as articles will hurt your business in the
long run when the jig is up.

~~~
antdke
That would be more true if we aim to just spam communities. But we create
relevant content that those in the respective subreddit will find valuable.

"Ads disguised as content" can be used to describe all forms of content
marketing, am I right? ;)

------
volument
Looks good

~~~
antdke
Thanks! :)

